# Two Amazon website WTF findings



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

While examining the source HTML of a page on Amazon, I came across this comment.


```
<!--       _
       .__(.)< (MEOW)
        \___)  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~-->
```


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, and I was examining that page source in order to find the URL for the image included for a product.
Read carefully.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> While examining the source HTML of a page on Amazon, I came across this comment.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


One developer giving another developer crap about their abuse of Javascript duck-typing?

A well-hidden response to Elon's tweet from last night?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111871174160474112
These are strange times we live in...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> While examining the source HTML of a page on Amazon, I came across this comment.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm surprised Tesla and/or SpaceX doesn't have something like these tucked into their pages. seems totally like something Elon would endorse.


```
<!--

        $$$$$$$\                     $$$$$$$\           $$\
        $$  __$$\                    $$  __$$\          $$ |
        $$ |  $$ |$$$$$$\  $$\   $$\ $$ |  $$ |$$$$$$\  $$ |
        $$$$$$$  |\____$$\ $$ |  $$ |$$$$$$$  |\____$$\ $$ |
        $$  ____/ $$$$$$$ |$$ |  $$ |$$  ____/ $$$$$$$ |$$ |
        $$ |     $$  __$$ |$$ |  $$ |$$ |     $$  __$$ |$$ |
        $$ |     \$$$$$$$ |\$$$$$$$ |$$ |     \$$$$$$$ |$$ |
        \__|      \_______| \____$$ |\__|      \_______|\__
                           $$\   $$ |
                           \$$$$$$  |
                            \______/

        Now hiring @ https://www.paypal.com/jobs

        -->
```


```
<!--                 _
                   . -  ` : `   '.' ``  .            - '` ` .
                 ' ,[email protected]$q  pggq   pggq .            ' pggq
                + [email protected]@@P*\7  @@@@   @@@@         _    : @@@@ !  ._  , .  _  - .
             . .  @@@K      @@@@        ;  -` `_,_ ` . @@@@ ;/           ` _,,_ `
             ; [email protected]@@@gggq  @@@@   @@@@ .' ,[email protected]@@@@Si  @@@@  [email protected]@@P' !!!! j!!!!7 ;
               @@@@@@@@@@@  @@@@   @@@@ ` [email protected]@@P*"*+Y7  @@@@ [email protected]@@P   !!!!47*"*+;
             `_   @@@@      @@@@   @@@@  [email protected]@@7  .   `  @@@@[email protected]@@P  ` !!!!;  .    '
               .  @@@@   '  @@@@   @@@@  :@@@!  !:     @@@@[email protected]@@K  `; !!!!  '  ` '
                  @@@@   .  @@@@   @@@@  `%@@@.     .  @@@@`[email protected]@@b  . !!!!  :
               !  @@@@      @@@@   @@@@   \@@@$+,,+4b  @@@@ `[email protected]@@b   !!!!
                  @@@@   :  @@@@   @@@@    `7%[email protected]@hX!P' @@@@  `[email protected]@@b  !!!!  .
               :  """"      """"   """"  :.   `^"^`    """"   `""""" ''''
                ` -  .   .       _._    `                 _._        _  . -
                        , ` ,glllllllllg,    `-: '    .~ . . . ~.  `
                         ,jlllllllllllllllp,  .!'  .+. . . . . . .+. `.
                      ` jllllllllllllllllllll  `  +. . . . . . . . .+  .
                    .  jllllllllllllllllllllll   . . . . . . . . . . .
                      [email protected]@@@@@@lllllllllllllll. j. . . . . . . :::::::l `
                    ; ;@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@lllll :. . :::::::::::::::::: ;
                      :[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@l; ::::::::::::::::::::::;
                    `  [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@P   :::::::::::::::::::::  '
                     -  [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@P  .  :::::::::::::::::::  .
                         `*@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@*` `  `  `:::::::::::::::`
                        `.  `*%@@@@@@@%*`  .      `  `+:::::::::+`  '
                            .    ```   _ '          - .   ```     -
                               `  '                     `  '  `
        
            You're reading. We're hiring.
            https://flickr.com/jobs/
        
        -->
```


----------

